# Flying with camera batteries



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I am flying to Budapest at the back end of July and plan on taking my DSLR and multiple batteries.

Anyone know what the craic is with lithium batteries and flying? I always get asked about them when flying with work,


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I regularly take a big trend external lithium battery pack for my iPad along with some other battery's for my camera when I fly and nothing is said , can't see it being a problem


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

cleancar said:


> I regularly take a big trend external lithium battery pack for my iPad along with some other battery's for my camera when I fly and nothing is said , can't see it being a problem


Cheers - would be gutted to get to the airport to say I can't take my camera... been looking forward to this trip for nearly a year now! Been doing a bit of reading up and looks like i just need to make sure they're taped up and all is good!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I flew Aberdeen - Frankfurt - Aberdeen in May with 2 DSLR bodies (6 Energizer AA lithium cells in each), 2 flashguns (4 Energizer AA cells each) and ten spare cells, I declared the batteries to security for each flight just in case and they simply weren't interested. The same goes for re-chargable cells.

Declare them to security just to be on the safe side, but you won't have any problems.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

This is a bane in my life dealing with getting kit offshore. If its in a passengers bag there seems to be no restriction. If however flying by freight there are special restrictions depending if they are with kit or not etc. these include labelling and notification on manifests. The bug bear with this in the offshore game is that all the bags and freight end up in the same place next to each other in the hold so what's the difference


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Surely the same problem would exist for phones as most of them have lithium batteries these days?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

No problem taking my kit as hand luggage (2 gripped bodies, 4 lenses, loads of other stuff in same bag)- they can see them anyways on the X-ray machine


----------



## gmcd (Feb 6, 2010)

I work in an airport and the batteries will be perfectly okay to go onboard an aircraft, only wet cell batteries that can't go. If they can't see through them sufficiently well on the x-ray they'll ask you to remove them from your bag for separate screening. May be better to put them in your hold baggage if you're checking in a bag just to avoid being delayed here.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

init6 said:


> Surely the same problem would exist for phones as most of them have lithium batteries these days?


Yeah but i'm taking 7 batteries with me - bit of an overkill but don't want to run out halfway through the F1.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I took all my kit on Holiday with me last week, couple of camera batteries li-ion
(en-el14) and 8 rechargeable ones for my flash. All in my hand luggage and no problems at all going through on both sides. HTH :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its simply a non issue mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as said.. not a problem but if your really worried phone the airport and ask, they don't mind questions like this...

I never had a problem taking my camera and 2 batteries.

if your really worried about not getting the batteries... ship the batteries by airmail to your hotel :thumb:


----------

